# Please Help with Lab results - and advise



## snoopy7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello ,

first: I want to say sorry in advance for my bad English.....it is not my mother language...so I hope it is understandable what I write.

I would like to ask for help with my lab results (made in the US with american Labs).

These tests are from 7 months ago and from over 1 year ago.

My doctor says everything is in range and okay.

But I have a lot of symptoms (for 7 years).

Of course I am not sure if Thyroid issues can cause all this symptoms.....but I don't know what to do else. Or maybe also to rule a thyroid issue out- and look for other causes.

Could the thyroid cause these symptoms?

My main symptoms are:

permanent headaches/ migraines (24/7...only changes in severity)

pressure-like feeling on the head skull , like if the brain presses against the skull inside, or a feeling like if the brain is inflamed

pressure on eyes

eyes are very sensitive to light

brain fog

dizziness/ lightheaded

extreme fatigue

panic attacks/ anxiety

neck pain

memory issues

overall feeling very sick---like only be 10% alive or so

I am a 46 year old female with 3 young children.

(my symptoms worsened a lot/ some started after my second pregnancy 7 years ago)

Lab Results over 1 year ago:

TSH 2.55 (range 0.35 - 5.50) mlU/L

Free T4 1.10 (range 0.70 -1.80) ng/dL

Total T4 7.00 (range 4.50 - 12.50 )

Free T3 3.00 (range 2.30 - 4.20) pg/mL

Total T3 87.00 (range 76.00 - 181.00) ng/dL

Reverse T3 10.00 (range 8.00 - 25.00) ng/dL

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies <10 (range <35 IU/mL)

Thyroglobulinin Antibodies *61* (range <20 IU/mL)

Free Thyroxine Index (FTI):

T4, Free, Calculated 7.1 (range 5.4 - 9.7)

T4,Total (thyroxine) 7.0 (range 4.8 -10.4 mcg/dL)

T3 Uptake 1.01 (range 0.79- 1.16)

Lab Results from 7 months ago: 

(I think the ranges are the same like above...Dr only gave me results numbers without ranges...but was the same doctor and same lab)

TSH 1.86

Free T4 0.70

Total T4 6.3

Free T3 2.8

Total T3 93.00

Reverse T# 16.70

T3 Uptake 30.00 ---->here the range might be different from the above....maybe range 24-39 (saw this range in another older lab test)

I also had two Thyroid Ultrasounds. On the first one they found one small nodule....but they said nothing to be concerned. At the second ultrasound 6 months later they found a second nodule....but still both nodules are small....they again said nothing to be concerned about....I just need to make follow up ultrasounds every year.

l am on a Gluten Free diet for 2 1/2 years. And Dairy Free diet for about 1 year.

(no changes in symptoms from this diet)

What do you think ????

Any help, information, guesses etc are appreciated!!!!

Thank you very much in avance


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

3/4 of range for FT-4 and FT-3 is what we try to achieve.

Keep up with the ultrasounds as the Thyroglobulinin Antibodies *61* (range <20 IU/mL)

would be my greatest concern.

I would also suggest you have your Ferritin and Vit D and B-12 tested all of which can contribute to fatigue and low ferritin can cause heavier than normal monthly cycles.


----------



## ams0509 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi Snoppy7-

I saw your private message to me and responded before I saw this post. Your symptoms could indicate lyme, in particular the neck pain and eye & brain pressure. The rest could also be lyme, but because lyme is known as the "great imitator" it can also mimic other diseases and illnesses.

Do you recall being bit by a tick, even months or years ago? Have you ever had any strange rashes? It does not have to be the typical "bulls eye" rash seen with lyme. And many people who are infected never even knew they were bit, or were bit so long ago before they had symptoms that they did not make the connection.

Your TSH and Free T4 and FreeT3 seem to be taking a nose dive over the last few months. The same thing happened to me, everything was low but still within "normal" ranges. Lyme and co-infections are known to bring down the endocrine system along with other organs and systems in the body as a way to disable the immune system to ensure its survival.

Check your inbox for my message on how to proceed with lyme testing.


----------



## snoopy7 (Mar 2, 2015)

ams0509: Thank you very much. I replied with a PM .

I had 3 Lyme tests so far. Were negative every time.

Lovlkn: *How do you take the 75%, 3/4 of range? Like the lowest from the range is 0% and the highest from the range is 100% or how can I calculate the 3/4 of range? Sorry, if this is a dumb question.*

My Vitamin D levels were low (within range, but lower end)----I take Vitamin D3 drops for over 3 years....now the level is very high (higher than the range).

It does not make any difference in my symptoms.

B12 level was also low, but still in range. I tried to supplement B12 and B Complex, but I could not tolerate it....so I take it only once in a while. I also got B12 injections sometime in the past for 6 months, but that did not help either.

Ferritin also low, but in range. Supplementing Iron was hard,could not tolerate it and made everything worse. So I am not taking Iron supplements right now.

Another symptom is actually also that I can not tolerate a lot of supplements/ medications ect (makes the symptoms , esp.the brain-things worse), what makes it hard to treat me.

Thank you.


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

For midrange 2+4.4=6.4 6.4/2=3.2

For the 75% take the top of the range - the low end of range and multiply by .75 take that number and and the bottom of the range number.

4.4-2= 2.4 2.4*.75=1.8 1.8+2=3.8 
Above is just an example. I copy and paste from an earlier post, just plug in your range values.


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

Your ft4 midrange is 1.25, 75% of range is 1.525
Your ft3 midrange is 3.25, 75% of range is 3.725


----------



## snoopy7 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you very much , jrohrigj , for giving me the exact numbers!!!!

That really helped.


----------

